
Ask HN: How to differentiate your product if it's not the first in its niche - jason_zig
I&#x27;ve noticed that a lot of new SaaS products are usually iterations on previous businesses. I think this is a good thing since it proves that the market is there etc... but having built a couple of &quot;similar but not exactly&quot; products myself I&#x27;m often stuck on how to market the business so that it&#x27;s exciting and press worthy. So I&#x27;m asking those of you with product that improve on but didn&#x27;t invent the wheel, how do you differentiate yourself and make yourself &quot;press worthy&quot;?
======
ydnaclementine
The assumption is that you’re getting into the space because you’re interested
and have some sort of knowledge/know-how/tech that the preexisting competitors
don’t in order to you an edge/differentiator, however incremental. Otherwise,
you’re right, you’re just another version of a different company.

